# 55 chevy



## BRGTold

This is my neighbor's 55..  Dang that's alot of money..It's nice but..Dang that's alot of money.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...2805979?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2568d8745b


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlxw39Ywj6E"]One bad 55      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Just a few dollars more than when it was new.


----------



## joec

BRGTold said:


> This is my neighbor's 55.. Dang that's alot of money..It's nice but..Dang that's alot of money.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...2805979?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2568d8745b


 
That one reminds me of the one I built all through high school and my father blew up. I spent 3 years building every part of that car and it took him a trip around the block to over rev it by 2 grand and blow the engine to trash. It red lined at 9K but the tack showed he had taken it to 11K. It also had a fiberglass tilt forward front cap, doors and trunk lid plus a tube front axial. It was my first real race car and turned the 1/4 in very low 11 sec range. I actually ran 1/10 of second off of a national record in 65. It ran in the old NHRA B gas class.


----------



## fogtender

joec said:


> That one reminds me of the one I built all through high school and my father blew up. I spent 3 years building every part of that car and it took him a trip around the block to over rev it by 2 grand and blow the engine to trash. It red lined at 9K but the tack showed he had taken it to 11K. It also had a fiberglass tilt forward front cap, doors and trunk lid plus a tube front axial. It was my first real race car and turned the 1/4 in very low 11 sec range. I actually ran 1/10 of second off of a national record in 65. It ran in the old NHRA B gas class.




Well did he help replace the engine or use that as a training moment to instill the point about you don't loan cars out to people, even dad's?


----------

